# Super Chi



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

So I was giving Gypsy her first nail clipping, I know about the vain. Everything was going good then all of a sudden she decided after 1 1/2 feet that she was done. I tried to hold her down gently and get the other feet.She wasnt having it. All of a sudden she twisted and turned and was too squirmy for me. Fine....I'll wait till the hubs comes home. So after dinner I told the hubs to hold her for me. Once again she started to twist and squirm even in his big hands,she had the strength of 10 chi's plus two , and he couldnt even hold her. I gave up, waited till she fell asleep on my chest and have been clipping one every so often. Damn is all i can say...there has to be a easier way lol and i dont think she will dig that dog dremal thing either
:foxes15:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried using a firm voice? Sometimes if a dog has the opportunity to get away with something; such as squirming a lot; she "wins" when you "give up" and it actually teaches her every time to KEEP squirming, and that she'll get her way eventually.
What you need to do instead of just physically holding her in place is also associate it with a verbal, STERN command such as "Settle!" or "Stay!" For mine, it helps to place them on my lap, on their backs so their head is basically rested between my knees. For the ones who kick, you can wrap a blanket or towel around their bodies, flip them onto their backs and just take out one leg at a time from the "burrito" hehe. All the while, if she starts to squirm at all, immediately correct it with a "Eh eh! No! Stay!" And hold your ground. If they're on their backs, especially between your legs it isn't easy for them to "upright" themselves which can be to your advantage, especially if you're doing it by yourself. Basically you just have to hold her in place (gently!!) and let her know that you aren't going to back down. Make it Super MOM, be firm & in charge; she can just be the sidekick! =D


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I had a chiweenie, and took her to a groomer to have her nails clipped. One thing I can't do. Terrifies me. Anyway, she had the oddest thing I had ever seen for nail clipping. A type of harness swing. She put her legs through and it lifted her off the ground. Lucy didn't even squirm. I was so impressed. Took a total of 2 min. and her nails were clipped. Hard to explain what she used to put her in. Kinda like a johnny jump up made of thick cloth maybe leather. With four holes instead of two. She said it takes them out of their comfort zone which is on the floor. She said its the best way to do chis and dachshund nails.


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

It was really playful venting. lol blows my mind how little she and the strength that she has. she is my first chi. Life lesson never under estimate the power if a chi...i swear me trying t get my mastiff to take her pill was cake compared to that lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy is my tiny one, 2 pounder, and she is the only one it takes two to do at the groomers. One just can't do her, she ends up crawling up their shirt and ending up around their neck. She fights so hard, she is terrified. I hate having to do it to her, but of course she needs it done.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't know why they hate it. I'm lucky, our groomer only charges 5 so we take her there, and I bathe her myself. That's when its hard. She'd rather have her nails done than a bath lol.


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

she tolerates her bath. lol.When i fill up the sink , i do it when she isnt around so she doesnt hear the running water sound then , pick her up with out a fuss and place her in. Of coarse i get the dirty look of Damn it! ya got me! But then she stands dogatonic lets me bathe her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

minnie is pretty good about getting her nails done, but tootsie is impossible. peytons not really good about it either. i'd just rather pay the 10 dollars a dog, and let the groomer do it


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

elaina said:


> minnie is pretty good about getting her nails done, but tootsie is impossible. peytons not really good about it either. i'd just rather pay the 10 dollars a dog, and let the groomer do it


Same here. I'm mostly just terrified she will move at the wrong moment. I'll pay the five. It's not too bad since she doesn't need it done often.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

carrieandcricket said:


> Same here. I'm mostly just terrified she will move at the wrong moment. I'll pay the five. It's not too bad since she doesn't need it done often.



wow, only 5. you are lucky. around here 10 is the average. some charge 12. and one time i priced a nail cut at a different groomer and it was 16 dollars. that is a bit much i think. 
And i told the groomer i take my girls to how terrible Tootsie is with getting her nails done but then she tells me she wasnt bad at all. lol. So i guess being on that grooming table and being handled by someone else, she knows she has to behave. 
i just figure.... less stressful on her and on me. only 10 dollars. its worth it. i really think alot depends on the nature of the dog also. because minnie and tootsie are sisters from the same litter. i've had them both the exact same amount of time... they are both so different. Minnie takes after her father, Tootsie takes after her mother. for me its easy to cut minnies nails, tootsie is impossible. thats just one difference. they are different in so many ways.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

My husband wants to know, that 16 dollar one, were their clippers made of gold? lol


----------

